# كيف تصنع الحبر بكميات



## يوسف الغريب (29 يوليو 2009)

تعد صناعة الحبر من الصناعات الكيميائية الخفيفة التي شهدت وما زالت تشهد تطورا مستمرا وتنوعا كبيرا حتى تتماشى مع متطلبات الحياة العصرية وتقنياتها الحديثة .
للحبر انواع مختلفة فمنه ماهو سائل ومنه ماهو نصف سائل وهناك ايضا الحبر الجاف .
اما الحبر الجاف واقلام الحبر الجاف فيعود اكتشافها الى العالم لاديسلو بيير وكان ذلك عام 1934 . في حين تعود اول محاولة لصنع ادوات الحبر السائل الذي يعد اكثر انواع الحبر استخداما الى عام 1665.
للحبر اهمية خاصة في حياتنا لانه كما يقال "الحبر الشاحب افضل من افضل ذاكرة " ولا احد يختلف في هذا , فبالرغم من ثورة المعلومات والكتابة الالكترونية يبقى الحبر المادة التي لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها في الكتابة والطباعة .
وسنعرض هنا بشكل مبسط للغاية كيفية تحضير بعض انواع حبر الكتابة ,​ 
تحضير بعض انواع الحبر العادي ::​ 
نموذج (1) / تحضير حبر احمر اللون :170 كيلو
اضف 1 كيلو من الزعفران الى 20 كيلو من غليسرين نقي وساخن واتركه ىليبرد ثم اضف اليه 20 كيلو من الكحول الايثيلي و20 كيلو من حمض الخل مع التحريك بعدها اضف 100 كيلو من الماء الحاوي على كمية قليلة من الصمغ وحرك , عندها ستحصل على الحبر الاحمر .​


نموذج (2) / تحضير حبر اخضر اللون :9 كيلو
حل 2 كيلو من كربونات النحاس مع 1 كيلومن حمض الليمون في 6 كيلو من الماء المقطر لتحصل على حبر اخضر اللون .​ 
نموذج (3) / تحضير حبر ازرق اللون :
حل قليلا من ازرق بروسيا في كمية قليلة من الماء المقطر ومدده حتى تحصل على اللون بالشدة التي تريدها .​ 
نموذج (4) / تحضير حبر بنفسجي اللون :17 كيلو
امزج 2كيلو من الانيلين مع 15 كيلو من الصمغ العربي في الماء ثم اضف اليه كمية من السكر حتى تحصل على اللوم البنفسجي .​ 
نموذج (5) / تحضير حبر الكتابة على الحجر:
حل كمية من نترات الفضة في كمية مناسبة من الماء المقطر سوف تحصل على محلول شفاف . حاول ان تكتب بواسطة فرشاة مناسبة على البلاط او قطعة حجر ثم اتركها لتجف تحت ضوء الشمس ، ستظهر الكتابة بلون بني _ بنفسجي فاتح.
ملاحظـــــــة // (احذر من هذا الحبر لأنه لايزول بالماء او الصابون​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذه المواضيع المبسطة للفهم والمهمة في المضمون وبارك الله فيك ودمت بخير ...


----------



## يوسف الغريب (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مهندس المحبة على هذا الرد المشجع


----------



## يوسف الغريب (29 يوليو 2009)

*مهندس المحبة*

اريد منك طلب عن كيفية تخليص الماء العادى بشكل نسبى من المعادن بدون تسخين وماهى المواد التى ممكن ان نضيفها


----------



## مريمية (29 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
أرجو منك سؤال هذا السؤال في المواضيع الخاصة بتصفية المياه لكي يجيبك أختصاصي ولأني غير مختص في الماء فلن أقدر على أجاتك أجابة أكيدة ...


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم الأيادي
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## farouq dabag (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع السهل في شرحه وكبيرا في قيمته


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_مشكور اخي على الجهود بس تراكيز الموا دغير مذكوره مع الشكر_


----------



## يوسف الغريب (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عالم غريب غريب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*م ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abu zainab (12 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## zizoamr36 (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاميرررر (22 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

